# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.28 - MTK, NXP and Lumia mixed update

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.28 - MTK, NXP and Lumia mixed update*   *Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.28 - MTK, NXP and Lumia mixed update* 
- Lumia Flash Engine updated
  Boot repair procedure improved for some models 
- Boot repair procedure cover more phones (LumiaRepairPack v6/v7/v8)
 RM-1099 Lumia 430 Dual SIM
 RM-1140 Lumia 540 Dual SIM
 RM-1141 Lumia 540 Dual SIM
 RM-1063 Lumia 640 XL LTE
 RM-1064 Lumia 640 XL LTE
 RM-1065 Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM
 RM-1150 Lumia 650
 RM-1152 Lumia 650
 RM-1153 Lumia 650
 RM-1154 Lumia 650 Dual SIM  *Note: LumiaRepairPack_v1.08 must be installed* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- MTK Flash Engine upated
  Fixed Nokia 105 support ( broken in 2.27 )
  Other improvements and fixes 
  WARNING : latest Nokia phones NOT allow downgrade SW version anymore!!!
  If you got "Contact Service" after flashing - then it mean you donwgrade phone!
  Check SW version in phone, before flash it! 
- NXP flash engine updated
  Enabled HW revision check in DEAD mode flashing for Nokia X, Nokia XL 
  Feature prevent cross-flashing from v2 to v1 and vice versa.
  You not need play in "guess which HW?" game anymore, when you get dead device without sticker.
  Other improvements and fixes in flashing process for NXP and NXP2 devices. 
- NaviManager updated
  Changes in download engine
  By default NaviManager alway will try query latest available FW version 
- Other 
  Improved DataExtraction from MTK phones with semi-broken FS
  Some bugfixes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

